# Half term - cheap/free things to do in Bristol with kids



## Thora (Feb 15, 2009)

Next week is half term, and I would love some suggestions of free or cheap things to do.  Weather might be horrible so indoor suggestions gratefully received.  Three kids 2 -6 years old, no car, but will walk/take public transport from the Clifton area.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 27, 2009)

We used to do this in our holidays and its free

You and a mate are on either sides of the road and as a car approaches you both pretend to pull a rope tight across the road

Hours of giggley run away fun when the car driver slams the brakes on.


----------

